# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Gotta show off

## Jon

This is a cubby house I built for my boys.  Unfortunatly we sold the house last year and the new owners demolished it.
The concrete slab it was the floor of my old shed. I eventually boxed the bottom section in as weather proof storage for the bikes.
The posts, bearers and walls I got off ebay and the same for the hardwood decking.
In the end it cost under $300 fully completed including the slippery dip. 
Jon

----------


## sundancewfs

If I was a kid..... I'd love it!  :Biggrin:

----------


## jago

Come come sundance you just see it as another rendering project! Lol 
Jon nice job Im sure the kids are after another one or is it time for a man house?

----------

